# Rossi 243 accuracy?



## BAR308 (May 2, 2011)

what do yall think about the accuracy on these? are the accurate for deer hunting?


----------



## djackson67 (May 3, 2011)

clean cold barrel, it's very accurate.
if ya target shoot, you may notice after back to back shots and the barrell gets hot, the groups get sloppier, the more you shoot.
so, take your time and space your shots out.


----------



## chuckdog (May 3, 2011)

None I've had experience with shoot very well when held up to my interpretation "good". Good enough to hunt with, covers a lot of ground and is subject to interpretation. It's most likely accurate enough for average Ga. whitetail hunting, but I wouldn't want to count on any that I've used for a trophy hunt. I hope this helps. They simply are what they are.


----------



## fspch (May 10, 2011)

Accuracy on mine is horrible. I have changed scopes and mounts. It just won't group worth a flip. In my opinion, a .243 needs to accurate and in the hands of a competent shooter to hunt with. I wouldn't hunt with mine.


----------



## Jranger (May 10, 2011)

fspch said:


> Accuracy on mine is horrible. I have changed scopes and mounts. It just won't group worth a flip. In my opinion, a .243 needs to accurate and in the hands of a competent shooter to hunt with. I wouldn't hunt with mine.



I have heard they vary from one to the next regarding accuracy. The one my son shoots is pretty good. 2.5" groups @ 100 yds. As others have stated it gets worse the more you shoot it. You might want to send it back. I hear they will adjust the fit somehow to make it shoot better?


----------



## Mako22 (May 10, 2011)

Check out my review from last year on these guns
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=501232&highlight=rossi+243

I am going to upgrade my Daughter to a Marlin XS7 in .243 this year and pass the Rossi down to my 11 year old boy.


----------



## BAR308 (May 10, 2011)

thanks guys... thats all i needed to know. looks like i'll be getting a Marlin XS7 in a 243... i would like to get the gun for my kids and for even me sometimes but i wont use it with that kind of accuracy.... i'm too bad a shot already...  haha.


----------



## fishtail (May 11, 2011)

Got a question to post toward this.
I don't shoot .243 or any Rossi long gun and can just imagine most people will try to use 100gr bullets, just because.
Is it possible Rossi might have too slow of a twist rate to stabilize bullets say over 80gr's.
I have no idea what twist rate might be best for what bullet in a .243 either.
Just a thought.


----------



## Rockett (May 13, 2011)

I don't know about that but I bought one for my son and obviously didn't do enough research.  The first round at 25 yards is pretty accurate but the second, there is no telling where its going.  Piece of junk and I got the trifecta too.  4/10 - 22- 243


----------



## Jranger (May 13, 2011)

Rockett said:


> I don't know about that but I bought one for my son and obviously didn't do enough research.  The first round at 25 yards is pretty accurate but the second, there is no telling where its going.  Piece of junk and I got the trifecta too.  4/10 - 22- 243



What kind of glass you putting on top?
Just curious if some of the problems people have is up there...


----------



## chuckdog (May 14, 2011)

It is what it is. What kind of accuracy can you expect from one of these anyway? Keep expectation in check for anything in this price range.


----------

